# Cover for open top tanks?



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I made this for my 11.4G Mr. Aqua









Its just a sheet of acrylic and I cut the rectangles to fit the pipes and what not


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

jkan0228 said:


> I made this for my 11.4G Mr. Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is a Mr aqua too, a 33. What do I use to cut the acrylic? This could be an option. Also excuse my ignorance, I've never purchased any. Can I just buy a sheet of acrylic at the local home depot if i wanted?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yup, thats what I did. Although be warned that this took me forever to cut. They have a specific hand used blade that you can cut with. Or you could buy a mechanical cutter which is MUCH faster


----------



## Jodah (Dec 8, 2011)

tablesaw or jigsaw works well for the long cuts. A dremel works fairly well for the small intricate ones. Sort of depends on the acrylic you get. The stuff at home depot is cheapy extruded acrylic and you can easily melt it with the dremel. Cuts fine with a tablesaw or jigsaw though. Hand cutting the small stuff takes forever.

The cut and score method works fine for thin stuff (1/8" or less) for the thicker stuff, the cut and score method leads to a lot of sanding and doesn't do long straight breaks very well.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

The above is a good option Drew. 
You could also get an inexpensive piece, or 2 pieces if need be, of 5 mil actual glass specially cut to fit, at a glass, or auto glass, shop.
Another alternative is to buy a plastic/acrylic grid cut to fit - 'egg-carton' style. I've never used that kind of thing, but others can tell you more about it.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I just did the same thing with plexiglass..the only thing is that it already started to bend...but its super clear and cheap. and yea a bit tough to cut. but the trick is to get the thicker version. its actually easier to cut and won't bend as much. thats what I am doing with my next tank.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

discuspaul said:


> The above is a good option Drew.
> You could also get an inexpensive piece, or 2 pieces if need be, of 5 mil actual glass specially cut to fit, at a glass, or auto glass, shop.
> Another alternative is to buy a plastic/acrylic grid cut to fit - 'egg-carton' style. I've never used that kind of thing, but others can tell you more about it.


Hmm.. How do stores sell acrylic? Can you specify the general size that you want? Of course custom tweaks like cutting an area for a filter would have to be made by me. But can I just tell them I want a 25 by 18 inch piece of acrylic or glass? That would be great..


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have the matching ADA glass covers for both my tanks. It's about as inconspicuous as you can get imo. However, one side is still open, so if any fish is determined to carpet dive they will.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

As far as glass is concerned, you can specify the precise size/shape you need to have cut, and I don't see why you couldn't do the same with acrylic material, although I've not tried that. 
If need be, and as far as tweaking is concerned to get all the right openings cut to your specs, just draw a template of your needs on paper or cardboard to give to the material supplier whom you engage to custom cut it for you.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

TLE041 said:


> I have the matching ADA glass covers for both my tanks. It's about as inconspicuous as you can get imo. However, one side is still open, so if any fish is determined to carpet dive they will.


Did you order your the top along with the tank? I didn't see the glass covers adg's site. Is that something you would have to custom order from ADA itself?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Another custom acrylic top.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

frrok said:


> Did you order your the top along with the tank? I didn't see the glass covers adg's site. Is that something you would have to custom order from ADA itself?


I got mine from Aqua Forest. It's not on their website so you have to call or email them. ADG didn't carry it when I asked last year.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

TLE041 said:


> I got mine from Aqua Forest. It's not on their website so you have to call or email them. ADG didn't carry it when I asked last year.


ok . thanks!


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

So if I go with the cut glass or acrylic, would I then just rest it directly on top against the rimless tanks glass edges?


----------



## Jodah (Dec 8, 2011)

Or just on top of them. With acrylic, you can flame polish it to look like glass. 

With the glass you just have them machine polish the edges and it should be pretty inconspicuous.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

What the pictures don't show you for the glass/acrylic tops are that they build up condensation every day. It depends on how close the top if next to the water level, but I'm sure a centimeter or two which would build up condensation really fast. This is a good thing if you aren't around to do water changes or top off with water (as it won't evaporate as easily) but in my opinion it doesn't look very good when it does condensate. I had a glass top for my tank and wasn't happy so I ended up looking for a DIY method.

I asked speedie408 for advice to make a top similar to the one he has and he recommended this DIY link: http://www.reeflounge.com/showthread.php?t=31685

I ended up making this for my tank:










(Because my tank light attaches to the back of the tank I had to not use the back bracket and it doesn't look as clean but it does the job)

And here was speedie408's tank top which is in his tank journal










And one from the DIY link I mentioned (they are reef tanks)




















So just something to consider =)


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

DrewWoodside said:


> So if I go with the cut glass or acrylic, would I then just rest it directly on top against the rimless tanks glass edges?


 
Yes you can - that's the easiest way. Or you can obtain a real professional look like some do - have the glass or acrylic cut to fit well inside the dimensions of the rim of the tank, add a few siliconed-in small acrylic blocks at appropriate points around the 4 sides to hold the cover in place, allowing just enough clearance to snugly fit your cover, and glue on a couple of knobs or small handles of some kind on each end of the cover to permit you to easily lift if off when needed. Nice, clean look, and you don't even know it's there when looking straight on at the tank.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Seems like the trick would be to find these:










I wonder if they are something a glass shop might carry?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Those come with all ADA tanks. I'm sure you can find someone who's not using theirs for a RAOK.


----------

